

An improved Chrome extension for browsing code on GitHub - _prometheus
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/new-and-improved-chrome-extension

======
dencold
This link is specifically for the chrome extension (which is great), but also
worth checking out sourcegraph's main site as well:
[https://sourcegraph.com/](https://sourcegraph.com/)

Their in-browser code analysis is kinda amazing. They index most of the
go/python/node libraries in github and make the code browsable as if it were
in a local IDE. For example, here's their representation of Flask's app
module:

[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/mitsuhiko/flask@cc98ba909...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/mitsuhiko/flask@cc98ba9092f66468aa9a82c4d9af05c13a397e52/.tree/flask/app.py)

I've found it super helpful as a way to explore new libraries and see how they
are used by other developers. Props to the sourcegraph team. Excited to see
what else is coming down the road.

------
beliu
Co-creator of the Chrome extension (and the site backing it) here. Would love
to hear any feedback people have from trying it out!
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph/dgjhfo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph/dgjhfomjieaadpoljlnidmbgkdffpack)

------
Shish2k
Reminds me I made thing with far fewer features (just definition lookups
within the same repository), but with support for lots more languages :3 -->
[http://ghctags.shishnet.org/](http://ghctags.shishnet.org/)

